# Home-Made Auger Blade Cover



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Saw this on another website., thought I'd perk a lil interest: PVC Pipe, Mini-Bungy Cords


----------



## Decoy hound (Apr 3, 2015)

That’s a great idea, looks better than the factory one that keeps falling off!


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

That's great. now I gotta make one!!


----------



## backfar (Sep 24, 2014)

Looks great...make me 1 too IBJ...


----------



## davef (Aug 7, 2007)

I had seen that on iceshanty a while ago and wanted to make one for a 5 inch mora I had. When I went back to look for it recently I couldn't find it as a lot of their photos were now gone. Thank you very much. Any idea what size pvc would fit a 5 inch mora the best?


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Hummmmm


----------



## RStock521 (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm about to order my Nils. I've heard nothing but bad things about the Nils cover. You think this would work on the Nils? Otherwise, I'm going to order a Cold Snap cover for it. Thanks!


----------

